# 1991 Alpine Car Audio Brochure



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## bonesmcgraw (Jan 7, 2013)

Man that brings back memories. I don't know how many hours I spent going through that catalog trying to plan my system. Problem was I was 17 at the time and couldn't afford a full blown system. I did eventually end up buying the 7618 pullout cd player, 3541 amp (2 of them) 3331 eq, and 2 kicker 12" subs for my brand new 92 toyota pickup.

I used to dream of owning the graphic eq 3339 but I never did get it. lol


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

bonesmcgraw said:


> I used to dream of owning the graphic eq 3339 but I never did get it. lol


Find one now and buy it ! You only live once !


----------



## upgrayedd (Apr 19, 2011)

I had a 7903 and a 7914. I wonder what the difference between the 7914 and 7915 were.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

upgrayedd said:


> I had a 7903 and a 7914. I wonder what the difference between the 7914 and 7915 were.


I wondered this too and found out the 14 was fixed mount while the 15 was a pullout


----------



## Picaro (Feb 18, 2015)

Great historical and reference piece. Thanks for posting.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

qwank said:


> I wondered this too and found out the 14 was fixed mount while the 15 was a pullout


You're correct, and, the 14 had a digital clock while the 15 did not.


----------



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

That takes me back. My sister's boyfriend at the time had a S10 Blazer that was all Alpine and everything was straight out of that catalog. He had a 790X headunit with matching leather carry case, 3321 EQ, 35XX series amps, 6XXX series 6X9 and 3.5's (maybe 4X6), and a pair of 6013 subs. It sounded amazing. Not overly loud, just super clean.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

How come there's no shaft radios in these catalogs?


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

Dear alpine.... Please bring back the green buttons!

Thanks for posting.... 91 was when I started selling car audio. Brings back lots of memories....


----------

